# Bird bloops



## Chiller (Mar 20, 2006)

These are the "other" shots that did not turn out.







This seagull did a fly by, that was a little too close, while his buddy looked on.  He eventually crashed into me. 





Eye to eye





oops...missed this shot.


----------



## Arch (Mar 20, 2006)

hehe.. those birds just go so crazy for food, like the second to last one... could have included that with your others, cool shoots mate :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 20, 2006)

those are awesome!!   i love the look of the second shot's bird...

but the third shot...i wish i had the words for it...it looks so ... popping??

the bird looks so three d.... unreal!!  great beautiful shots cannuck!!


----------



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2006)

The best way to get seagull shots is to setup your tripod and camera(s) on the beach, and then scatter a circle of cheetos around yourself.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 21, 2006)

Very entertaining pics chilley!! : )


----------



## digitalstudio (Apr 6, 2006)

I love the third shot. Who cares that he is crooped out I like the fact that he looks like he is landing on some birds. COOL SHOTS


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 8, 2006)

I love the "eye to eye" shot!


----------

